# athearn genesis



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

ok so whats the difference between the blue box and the blue and yellow box with the locos in them. just wondering


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are many a differance in the engines, the box colors dictate an era.
Orange and white Box: Very old (all models)
Blue Box: Old to semi new (all models)
Large Flat Blue box (older special editions)
Yellow/Blue: Ready To Run (lower end budget minded)
Large Cube Blue Box: Genisis (higher end)
Silver box (new special editions)


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT said:


> There are many a differance in the engines, the box colors dictate an era.
> Orange and white Box: Very old (all models)
> Blue Box: Old to semi new (all models)
> Large Flat Blue box (older special editions)
> ...


You are forgetting the yellow and blue rectangle boxes that also house some Genesis models.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

gc53dfgc said:


> You are forgetting the yellow and blue rectangle boxes that also house some Genesis models.


Sorry for the thread resurrection, 

but are these yellow and blue boxed genesis models the same as the blue boxed ones, or are they an older vintage?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

No, they are not the same. Genesis boxes will state Genesis on them.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

What about a yellow box that still says "genesis"?


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> No, they are not the same. Genesis boxes will state Genesis on them.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Like I said, Genesis will state that on the Box. Does not matter what color.

Newer RTR also use a Blue and Yellow box, but say Ready To Roll.

Genesis is Athearn's top of the line.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------

